# Halloween Fanatic!



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all glad to be here, I've been a Halloween nut for as long as I can remember and I'm always trying to come up with new ideas for original costumes and props. The people at Spirit Halloween know me by sight every year because i'm constantly there hunting for ideas. I saw this site on Haunted Halloween at Blackstone Cemetery and it seemed like a really cool place to get tips for making my own props, something I've been dying to do!

Hope to meet some other Halloween nuts and share some of my props once I get to building them :xbones:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cat_Bones.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks spooky!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cat


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Catbones! You will get all the ideas you can handle here! I can't wait to see what you end up making.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

From one Halloween nut to another, welcome! :cheesyvil:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey there and welcome!:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You've come to the right place, it's like a "One Stop Shopping" place, for everything Halloween that is!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Cat!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome! Glad to see you!!:jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE WARM WELCOME EVERYONE!!

I'm so excited looking through these forums I just want to take a vacation and go nuts building halloween props. I've literally been dreaming about them! lol


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


me!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt forum!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks stick!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*one of us...one of us...one of us...one of us...one of us...one of us...one of us*


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey and welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------

